# Mountain Biking & Vizsla



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Another great mountain-biking video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm5B_pyPd20&feature=related


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice video

Put a little more technical single track in that course, and the dog would eat him up.
My Boys and I used to tear up the Forest here in Connecticut. They used to whomp me when we got the rock and boulder strewn scree single tracks.

Gotta get the Girlz out when the weather breaks. Thank's for the reminder.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That bike is wicked. Transition TR250 
Tried similar with Specialized full suspension, feels different.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That video is absolutely fantastic, when it started I thought you had an engine on that bike you were going so quick....and your gorgeous Vizsla wasn't even panting after...great video...


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Brilliant Video thanks for sharing, Amber looks to really enjoy it and I loved the slow motion bit. It makes me want to get out and about in our local forests. ;D


----------

